# Deer?



## sheephat

I know deer like to eat morels and the question is will they kick up leaves all over looking for them or did I stumble on some one else in this area looking. Tons of spots kicked up all over near the poplars.


----------



## bucksfan21

Where our you located


----------



## buckeyebowman

I've wondered about that. Went out a couple days ago in found a fallen log about 6"-8" in diameter that had been moved from it's original spot maybe the day before. Either other pickers or deer, I figure. Also went through a woods where most of the place was 6" deep in fallen leaves, but there were spots that were swept clean. You never know, it could have been turkeys as well. I know there are turkeys in that place, don't know if they are where you're hunting but they probably are. A flock of turkey going though the woods makes it look like an army of gardeners with leaf rakes went through there!


----------



## thunter

I would have to see video of a deer eating a shroom to believe it. If deer targeted shrooms, there would be very few to be had, same goes for turkey. I have seen video of blacks on either side of a deer trail just waiting to be picked or eaten. Someone posted it last year to prove that deer won't eat them, even if they are right there at their feet.
I was finding shrooms today near a natural mineral lick. The trail that crossed this spring was about as heavily used as I have seen. I just don't believe that deer or turkey target shrooms, at all.
I'm sure the "raking" that your seeing is turkey. I hunted several ravines today where turkey had been in there scratching all over. Had the woods tore up. The log flipped over I imagine was somebody. I have literally watched turkey strolling down an old logging rd. scratching, flipping over debris, even rocks to get at bugs, etc.. I was surprised at how big of rocks they would flip over to get at a meal.


----------



## rsbowhunt

I agree with thunter, I don't believe any animals eat morels except for humans. Wild animals are programmed by instinct to stay far away from any type of mushrooms because to them eating a mushroom usually means certain death. I pick mushrooms every year in and very near heavily used game trails. If deer ate them then we wouldn't find any.


----------



## sciotoguy

Tell that to my free range chickens,,, they love them.


----------



## rsbowhunt

sciotoguy thats great. Hopefully I never run into any chickens in the woods. Your chickens must be spoiled!! Or the breast has a slight hint of morel.


----------



## sciotoguy

Got a apple tree or two that produce shrooms,,,,,, Iffen the chickens don't get em,,,, use to put a fence up,, but that got old,,,,,, But aminals do eat shrooms,,, no doubt,, At least fowl,,, never seen a deer do anything but step on em tho


----------



## sheephat

Interesting! Thank you everyone for your reply's.


----------



## pbwv

I have seen deer and turkey eat shrooms also box turttles.Wild animals eat shrooms and pass the spores through there digestive system thats why u find them on deer trails.They dont target them but do eat them.


----------



## rutnstrut

@Thunter...depending on what part of ohio your from I would love to come help you out and kill some of those turkeys if you dont hunt them. I have a nice property in fairfield county-lancaster...however just not the turkey numbers. Anytime I do see them its just when they are passing through. I would in return be willing to find all the mushrooms you could. I find them each year but have never had enough time to truly hunt them hard. Just figured Id throw that out there.


----------



## 902nd

i seen hill sides scaped up by turkey's and i started raking leaves back and found a bunch of little grays. an on there scaping areas i did noy find 1 little morel, so i know they eat them along with hickery nut shells.


----------



## unclemilty

I always walk deer trails because they love morels as a snack along the way, When they do there business #2 they release the spores that never left the morel.If you find a deer trail walk it and check out all the bryers you might be shocked.The best animal that loves morels is pigs ....yes pigs people have used them for years because there can smell a mushroom from a long distance.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I don't know if turkeys eat morels or any other mushrooms, I thought they ate basically nuts, grubs, and especially bugs once they come on with warming weather. Basically anything they can grub out of the ground. My point was that they can really tear up a woods, and they could destroy a lot of morels with their scratching. And who really knows everything that deer eat? While bowhunting I've seen deer paw open anthills and lick up the ants! And I once saw a video of a buck deer in Spring (small antlers still in velvet) eat a baby bird that had fallen from it's nest! All the while Mom &amp; Dad bird were dive bombing away! Just grabbed it by a wing, flipped it into it's mouth, and CHOMP! Totally bizarre!


----------



## ant

I read an article once I forget where or what State.But the game and fish people were haveing a fit cause the deer were eating a large number of baby Quail..And ive seen with my own eyes Turkey eating morels.And one of a Deers favorite browse items is Poison ivy so I wouldnt be surprised to see them eat Morels.


----------



## oldshroomer

Hey bucksfan21, give tim a call 6145540693 we'll talk


----------

